# oldest age for a maiden to be put into foal?



## Queenbee (12 March 2009)

I have a mare that for the moment I do not plan to put into foal, she is doing fantastically well at what she does and is really enjoying herself and being enjoyed.  But in the future (maybe a couple of years) I may consider having a foal from her.  However, I constantly hear conflicting opinions on the latest a horse should be put into foal for the first time and will not consider doing this if it would unduly put her at risk (although I do understand that with every pregnancy there comes a certain element of risk). Could you please let me know your thoughts on the subject, what is the latest yhat you would consider and why.


----------



## cbeebies (12 March 2009)

personally I think it comes down to the mare rather than age!! always get a vet to check her over first and give his opinion but i dont believe age comes into rather than condition wellbeing fitness ect, its the same with humans really, for me at 38 that would be way too old for doing babys yet some woman carry and give birth years after me and dont suffer any ill effects!! My sisters mare was unable to concieve at the age of 10yrs which isnt old but after years of neglect (pre my sister lol) she had had an old infection which had left her ovary's sticky!! obviously this is just my opinion but contition, health  and ability over age!


----------



## TrueColours (12 March 2009)

I leased a mare several years ago that was 18 when she was first bred.

She was owned by the wife of a repro vet, her culture was clean, her biopsy score was a 1A (as perfect as you could get), and there was no conceivable reason she couldnt be bred.

Sh caught on the 2nd cycle, carried and foaled with no problems at all, and delivered a healthy, happy filly at 19 years of age

NO reason at all to breed them in their later years if there are no health or reproductive issues preventing you from doing so

Good luck!


----------



## Queenbee (12 March 2009)

thank you.  that makes me feel much better, my girl is 14 now and I want her to have a couple more years atleast before I consider it.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyMare (12 March 2009)

I put mine in foal at 15, she foaled down at 16 no probs. Shes 17 now and out hunting a couple of weeks ago, I was asked how old she was, the person asking thought she was 10.

If your mare is fit, healthy and well, I see no problem.


----------



## competitiondiva (12 March 2009)

It depends alot on how much you really want a foal from her. the longer you leave it the older her reproductive organs get and in turn her fertility or ability to hold the pregnancy may be affected.  I'm not saying older maiden mares don't successfully have foals, lots do I'm just pointing out that the longer you leave it the more you risk if you really are set on having a foal from her.  I know of a showjump mare that was grade A, she was eventually put to stud at 20 but despite lots of tries they couldn't get her pregnant.


----------



## thomasbarton (13 March 2009)

my mare became in foal at the age of 19 with no affects on my mare she is now 22 and i got a nice 15hh mare from here and my mare is doing fine...


----------



## Springs (13 March 2009)

Hi all

the longer you leave it the harder it will be to get the mare in foal! it does really depend on the mare but our top mare is 16 this year and is due to faol in may, but she was at stud for 3 months last year and it cost a small fortune in the end.

at 14 I would do it now


----------



## Thistle (14 March 2009)

As ponies generally have longer life spans than horses is the maximum age older for them?


----------

